# Teathering



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

So, can i Tether my thunderbolt to the Prime using a USB cable? Or can i charge my phone off of the prime?
I wish the prime had 4G but it doesn't so i will settle for tether but only if the phone and the Tablet last the same amount of time... i dont want the phone to die and then i have to sit there staring at the tab being like WTF... lol


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Remind me tomorrow and I'll test these out. Fairly certain usb tether won't work, are you rooted with a Rom that supports wireless tethering, like cm7? I will definitely check to see if the usb port on the dock will charge the phone, but since it can't power an external hard drive, I'm gonna guess no. But then again I could easily be wrong. Remind me tomorrow, on here or Twitter, @stetsonaw

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

if your bolt is rooted the you can simply use wireless tether, thats what i have been doing with my tbolt and my prime it works slick. i dont have the keyboard dock just yet so i dont know if the usb port will charge the phone but for some reason i kinda doubt it.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

yea the thing is the phone will die in 30 min while the tab goes for hours...so the charge mattrs to meeee


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

my prime crapped out on me before i could test, sorry!! Had to take it back to best buy earlier today. I have thread in this section talking about it.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think the USB on the transformer will charge the Tbolt while tethering, but it may last longer while doing the wifi tether. Another option would be pdanet's tablet tether... you install it on both the tablet and the phone. I haven't tried it in 4G, but it worked fine for me in 3G... but I couldn't download anything, but that could have been the tablets fault as it was acting up before I tethered. Now its rooted and Rom'ed


----------



## tsachi (Dec 20, 2011)

Just tested it. Tbolt is showing a charging sign when hooked up to the transformer dock. There is a small limitation, however. The transformer turns power to the USB port off a couple of seconds after the screen turns off.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

cool... i wonder if you could change the timeout setting?


----------



## Fone_Fanatic (Jun 24, 2011)

tsachi said:


> Just tested it. Tbolt is showing a charging sign when hooked up to the transformer dock. There is a small limitation, however. The transformer turns power to the USB port off a couple of seconds after the screen turns off.


This is annoying. When I first got my dock I thought it could also double up as a power pack for my phone while in my back pack. Maybe some kernel guru could take a look at this.


----------

